# What Spray guns?



## Hangman3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi,
all the spaying I've done before came out of a can. I have now bought a compressor & need to be educated on guns `n` stuff. 
I have seen some Ausie vids that recommend Devilbiss guns. my budget is now lacking & I see that some of them are horrendous prices. I have also seen some Devilbiss GFG Pro guns on EBay for about £60. Are they real or fake? If fake, can anyone recommend a good gun for a budget price to paint primer, colour & lacquer please?


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

Can’t go wrong with Devilbliss ( all my guns are that make ), you will need a gun for primer and another for base/clear coat as primer is usually thicker to apply so need a larger tip, try eBay for s/hand guns as they will be much cheaper and still give great results , just make sure that your compressor is up to the job as Devilbliss guns use a huge amount of air to power for good results ....compressor at least 100 litres and a constant 15 cfm .


----------



## Hangman3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cheers chap.
Do you know anything about the Devilbis GFG pro guns on ebay for about 60-£80, are they real?


----------



## bighead (Jan 27, 2011)

Hangman3 said:


> Cheers chap.
> Do you know anything about the Devilbis GFG pro guns on ebay for about 60-£80, are they real?


Not had experience of that gun, but from memory it mainly use for primers ( I maybe wrong though )....just look up the spec before you buy :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

As above not used the gfg devilbiss but they do one called and flg which is quite a good gun for the money not expensive either.


----------

